# Visio 2003: geschweifte Klammer



## HPB (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche in visio das "geschweifte Klammer"-Shape. In anderen Office-Produkten (Word, PowerPoint,...) gibt es unter Autoformen --> Standardformen die geschweifte Klammer, die man schön dynamisch anpassen kann (Länge, Breite,...). So etwas muss es doch auch in Visio geben,oder?

Ich habe jetzt schon ziemlich lange gesucht. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich diese verflixte Klammer finde? (Die Visio Hilfe war mich leider keine Hilfe :suspekt: )

Danke im Voraus!
PETER


----------

